# Tape showing thru and caulk in corners??



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

Is this common practice/acceptable practice. Came in to estimate a paint project and the "yellowness" of the paper tape is showing thru a little and all inside corners are caulked as well as tape.


As far as I can see, everything looks okay. Not how I DW so I'm curious. And so is the HO, they asked the DW contractor who said they do it on every job.

Can I paint as usual? Will tape "photograph"? Redo corners?


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I have seen a lot of homes sheetrocked in 25 years. Never seen it done like you describe. Not sure of the advantages/disadvantages, but there probably is a reason that most don't do it that way.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I have heard of some people doing that. Their reason was that it prevents cracks from the inside corners. Or that it was applied after the cracks showed. I would assume that if you can see the tape now, you will get some type of telegraphing. It doesn't sound like it was done properly.


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

Kent Whitten said:


> I have heard of some people doing that. Their reason was that it prevents cracks from the inside corners. Or that it was applied after the cracks showed. I would assume that if you can see the tape now, you will get some type of telegraphing. It doesn't sound like it was done properly.


That's what I'm thinking... So I gotta get the caulk out and give it another coat 

Butt


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Not sure if I follow correctly but when we paint all inside corners receive a bead of caulk. Just looks good IMO.


----------



## Catpaw (Jun 12, 2011)

My primary painter caulks the inside corners as well. At first I thought it funny, but now it's standard procedure and I tell everyone to do the same. It really makes a difference in older homes.

If the tape is flashing through, I would recommend coating it again. Hopefully you can charge extra, assuming you didn't do the original taping.


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Not sure if I follow correctly but when we paint all inside corners receive a bead of caulk. Just looks good IMO.


I've seen that but it seems like this is replacing a top coat...

Out of curiosity, does that look just as good as a sharp corner when adjacent walls get different colors?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

kambrooks said:


> I've seen that but it seems like this is replacing a top coat...
> 
> Out of curiosity, does that look just as good as a sharp corner when adjacent walls get different colors?


Depends how good the corner was done. If its been done well and a good corner tape used then no you shouldn't have to caulk it. But if it's a bit of a rough job and the corners messy then the caulk will tidy it up a little as it increase radius of the corner.


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> Depends how good the corner was done. If its been done well and a good corner tape used then no you shouldn't have to caulk it. But if it's a bit of a rough job and the corners messy then the caulk will tidy it up a little as it increase radius of the corner.


Thanks captain obvious haha

Jk no disrespect.

I have seen caulk in corners, just not like this. Guess I'll chalk it up to lazy drywaller(weird cause everything is pretty darn good) maybe a couple different guys.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

kambrooks said:


> Thanks captain obvious haha
> 
> Jk no disrespect.
> 
> I have seen caulk in corners, just not like this. Guess I'll chalk it up to lazy drywaller(weird cause everything is pretty darn good) maybe a couple different guys.





kambrooks said:


> Out of curiosity, does that look just as good as a sharp corner when adjacent walls get different colors?


Clearly not obvious as you had to ask :blink:


----------



## Doctor Handyman (Mar 13, 2012)

kambrooks said:


> Out of curiosity, does that look just as good as a sharp corner when adjacent walls get different colors?


Exactly why I do that. Especially if heavy texture. Leaves a sharp clean line most noticeable at wall and ceiling. Just makes cutting in easier and faster.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Myron Ferguson did an article in fhb jan.07 where he caulks all seams and corners of drywall before mudding when sound control is important...just putting it out there


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

Tom Struble said:


> Myron Ferguson did an article in fhb jan.07 where he caulks all seams and corners of drywall before mudding when sound control is important...just putting it out there


That's all I needed to hear lol


----------



## iDAHOchris (Feb 11, 2012)

kambrooks said:


> Is this common practice/acceptable practice. Came in to estimate a paint project and the "yellowness" of the paper tape is showing thru a little and all inside corners are caulked as well as tape.
> 
> 
> As far as I can see, everything looks okay. Not how I DW so I'm curious. And so is the HO, they asked the DW contractor who said they do it on every job.
> ...


Make sure the yellowing isnt staining from water leak os something. The caulk in corners sounds like it wasnt done profesionally so I would remove if possible. Use a good primer/sealer


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

kambrooks said:


> That's all I needed to hear lol


oh..a pun..:laughing:


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

Tom Struble said:


> oh..a pun..:laughing:


Sharp :blink:


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Hey this type of work is mostly done cause the drywaller can't mud corners, anytime I see caulk in a corner it just YELLS "I'M LAZY" it's the easy way out of fixing a corner, But when you have lower wage workers doing drywall this is the norm, I have been in the Painting and Plaster Trades for over 30 years and in that time I have seen More corner cutting instead of Tradesmen working like Craftsmen:whistling
I know in this day and age it's all about how Fast you can get it done, I work with a guy now that every job we do all he cares about is Speed:no: and we are always going back over what he does:blink:
But it's your call you can do the easy way or the propper way, I tell People that I work for "My Plaster repairs will last a hundred years as long as you don't have any water leaks!" I get some looks when I tell them that, but it's the truth. Good Luck and just remember your name is on your work!:thumbsup:


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

Frankawitz said:


> Hey this type of work is mostly done cause the drywaller can't mud corners, anytime I see caulk in a corner it just YELLS "I'M LAZY" it's the easy way out of fixing a corner, But when you have lower wage workers doing drywall this is the norm, I have been in the Painting and Plaster Trades for over 30 years and in that time I have seen More corner cutting instead of Tradesmen working like Craftsmen:whistling
> I know in this day and age it's all about how Fast you can get it done, I work with a guy now that every job we do all he cares about is Speed:no: and we are always going back over what he does:blink:
> But it's your call you can do the easy way or the propper way, I tell People that I work for "My Plaster repairs will last a hundred years as long as you don't have any water leaks!" I get some looks when I tell them that, but it's the truth. Good Luck and just remember your name is on your work!:thumbsup:


I was able to get ahold of the tape and pull it straight outta all the corners along with the caulk too. Taped it my way. 

Did it while other things were in progress so no real time wasted. 5 minute sure does have a learning curve tho


----------

